# My Recovery



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

At some point I believe I promised myself to make a post here if I ever recovered. Strange thing is that when recovered it is easy to forget things like that. Here is my 5 year mishmash of a story, mostly of what I did with my life. Hope you can make something out of it:

- 22 year old male

- Living with friends

- DP/DR Induced by drugs, anxiety and life circumstances.

- Move home to parents

- First two months were hellish beyond words.

- Slowly realizing that I'm not going to die. (First step of recovery)

- Learned from much research that I had some form of anxiety disorder.

- Slowly reintroducing things I thought I couldn't do anymore, driving etc.

- Started online business (half-assed, but was good for distractions)

- Anxiety and DP/DR intensity going in waves for about 8 months.

- Sitting @ computer 95% percent of the time. (Too much procrastination)

- Thinking about joining the army to have something to work towards.

- Decide to lose weight (been overweight all my life)

- Lose 50-60 pounds over 6-7 months (big achievement for me)

- Army application rejected

- Still feeling pretty out of it

- Met a girl online who became my first gf. Had some great moments, but also a lot of weird DP/DR moments.

- Up until this point (about 2 years) I would say I had become 30% better. On rare occasions I was DP/DR free for a few hours, tops.

- Decided to become a university student (really hard for me, but game changer)

- Quit smoking (this actually helped a lot)

- Focusing on my online business.

- Getting lots of social exposure at university, lots of distractions.

- During the first half year of uni, I would say I speed recovered another 40%, putting me around 70%

- Moved away from my parents home

Now, after almost 5 years, It's safe to say that I no longer feel any DP/DR in my daily life. Haven't felt much of it in the last 2 years really. I still have some problems with social and performance anxiety and several phobias (issues I had before DP/DR set in).

I am no superhuman just because I recovered from DP/DR. In fact I often consider myself to be a weak-minded procrastinator with huge self esteem issues. So if I can do it, so can you!

I never did any medication, I never talked to anyone about it, I never became religious, I never went mad, I never really lost control of myself, I never did anything stupid when around people. I just gradually stopped thinking about it as a result of filling my life with activity. When you stop thinking about it for long enough, you stop feeling it.

Nothing I did to facilitate my recovery was easy though. It is only through doing that which is hard (initially) that you may recover 100%, and I feel it is the truly big changes you make in your life that reflects most in your recovery.

My tips:

- Find a productive long-term activity/hobby that gets you out of the house.

- Focus on self improvement.

- Experience new things.

- Change your environment.


----------



## 3ean (Aug 14, 2014)

Fantastic post. Congrats


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for your post


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

thanks for your post, precisely what symptoms you had of DR/DP?


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

Loopfly said:


> At some point I believe I promised myself to make a post here if I ever recovered. Strange thing is that when recovered it is easy to forget things like that. Here is my 5 year mishmash of a story, mostly of what I did with my life. Hope you can make something out of it:
> 
> - 22 year old male
> 
> ...


May I ask can I have your email address, I want to know more about your online business!


----------

